

Linux kernel memory management, part 2 - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/mm/linux-mm-2.md

======
nbaksalyar
First part: [http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/mm/linux-
mm-1....](http://0xax.gitbooks.io/linux-insides/content/mm/linux-mm-1.html)

